# Where to buy wool??



## tracyc11

So.....my next random purchase question is this...... Where can one buy wool and knitting/crochet and craft things from?? Thinking maadi please........degla if possible? Anyone know of anywhere?


----------



## canuck2010

I know someone who knits and they said there is a small shop in grand mall. Good luck!


----------



## kr311

Yes, Maadi grand mall. Ground floor near the entrance on the side of road 250.


----------



## tracyc11

Brilliant. I will try there. Thanks guys!


----------



## kr311

tracyc11 said:


> Brilliant. I will try there. Thanks guys!


Tracyc11, If you go there could you please update more details about the shop so someone else can also benefit from that.


----------



## jemiljan

tracyc11 said:


> So.....my next random purchase question is this...... Where can one buy wool and knitting/crochet and craft things from?? Thinking maadi please........degla if possible? Anyone know of anywhere?


There is another store that sells yarns and sewing supplies, just off of where the bridge descends before you get to Midan Horeyya. It's called Tricot MM. The exact location on the Yellow Pages map isn't quite right. If you turn right onto Rd. 100 from the main street (I often walk under the bridge, coming from the stairs or tunnel from Rd. 9), you walk down just past where Rd 101 intersects on the right, it's on the left hand side.

The prices are very reasonable, and they also sell some beautiful shell buttons.

Also for the record, I've heard of another store downtown called Abd El Hady (عبد الهادي) located in a small street left off 26th July after Sharia Emadeddin, heading towards the Attaba metro station. On the corner is a shoe store and after that is the yarn store.


----------

